# services_mkdb and "duplicate service" messages



## Morgan Wesström (Nov 23, 2016)

After adding a couple of entries to /etc/services I ran services_mkdb(8) to generate /var/db/services.db as instructed in the man page. services_mkdb(8) generates a huge amount of "duplicate service" messages. Is this normal and expected? I can't see any duplicate services in /etc/services unless the db generation ignores the protocol. My Berkeley DB knowledge is limited so I'm unable to compare the contents of the db file with the original services file. Please advise.


----------



## kpa (Nov 23, 2016)

The services_mkdb(8) command is usually run with the -q option as part of a mergemaster(8) run and I guess also part of a freebsd-update(8) run. That option suppresses warnings about duplicate services so I guess what you're seeing is normal.


----------

